# The rabbit bit back...



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This just makes me smile!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel like I just watched an episode of "Wild Kingdom" after reading that! Those little Papillons have a whole lot of spunk. Watching them at the WKC Masters Agility Championship really blew me away. Seeing one do in a rabbit might make me uke: , but I still regard the prowess. I think it's awesome you can get your dogs to give up a carcass to you. Last year a friend of mine had a of tug-of-war with her Nordic Spitz over some skunk entrails. My friend won, in manner of speaking. Not sure there's really any winner in the battle over a stinker. Big score though for Sophy showing people just what a fluffy little girl can do! (Sorry she got bitten in the process.)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is quite good about doing the actual deed off stage, CM, in the best traditions of Greek tragedy! I think the willingness to give up the trophy stems largely from her realisation that she cannot get it into the car without help, and help is not going to be forthcoming, so she either needs to eat the whole thing when she is not very hungry or exchange it for several treats and lots of praise. I have noticed a decided increase in her I-am-a-grownup-dog-who-can-look-after-myself-so-I-only-have-to-listen-if-I-want-to attitude though...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sophie is so good surrendering her hard won bootie! I do find to amazing that a fluffy papillon is such a good hunter. I am so glad to here that the rabbit bite is not dangerous. Your neighbor got more excitement then she bargained for walking your pack.

Chagall's Mom, I can think of few things I would like to do less then engage in a tug of war with my dog over skunk entrails! Your poor friend shows what a good mom she is though, kudos to her. We will indeed do anything for our dogs.


----------

